# Can you look at this?



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I took this pic with a tiny camera with a macro setting. I know this is not the best to take quality pics. But are there any tricks to make them look better?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

you could adjust the color balance to bring out the reds and dim the overall white in photoshop


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Image itself, is pretty impressive, especially coming from a little camera. A little PS work might improve some details, depending on how it looked in reality. You can certainly adjust contrast a little also, but overall, I think it's pretty nice.


----------

